# Roof Truss collapse



## kyhowey (Feb 14, 2013)

Three workers injured after falling 18 feet when Belmont roof collapses — Midcoast — Bangor Daily News — BDN Maine

Anyone notice those two piles of sheathing that rode the trusses all way down?  That may have been one of the causes for the collapse.  That and improper diagonal bracing.  Looks like they may have been piggyback trusses that hadn't been capped yet.  That nice flat spot is always a great place to stack sheathing.


----------



## Mac (Feb 14, 2013)

Concentrated loads and inadequate bracing are likely factors. It happens. Sometimes people are hurt more severely.


----------



## Mac (Feb 14, 2013)

Video of Jan. 30 collapse in Philadelphia; 4 workers injured in Hunting Park building collapse | 6abc.com


----------



## TheCommish (Feb 14, 2013)

one one goes they all go there is a system to these things


----------



## fatboy (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, had a 2200ish footprint, single story, simple gable truss system go down a couple years ago, they were starting to lay down sheathing, puff of wind, they rolled like dominos. One guy at the end had to jump,, crushed his ankles. He was off work for about a year. No bracing in place...........


----------



## DRP (Feb 15, 2013)

Church collapse here last year. The multi truss assembly had side wings of mono trusses capped by cathedral scissors over the sanctuary. They failed to adequately brace the vertical wall portion of the monos and started up with the scissors. Luckily a slow 2 day collapse. It did a partial roll which let everyone get off safely and then it ate itself up till it ran out of gravity. The quick flips I've driven by just knot your stomach. We did a lousy hook on some largish trusses one time and had one break in air and come half unhooked swinging wildly through the house. Our ground guy managed to pack his 200+ pound frame into a 2x6 stud bay as it clocked the wall. There was nowhere for us up top to run, you're just along for the ride and hoping for good luck at that point.

I do like a stick framed roof.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Feb 15, 2013)

I got stuck in the dominoes once.

Starving to death, piece-working, in the rain. Fairly simple roll, and had one end braced, with maybe 15 rolled and nailed. Had a sudden blast of wind and pushed the whole thing over, and I was in the middle about 7 feet up the truss. Just pancaked my ***. I was completely pinned, looking up, just another part of the retardation. The little catwalk saved me from zipping to the floor 12 feet down, but I can tell you getting squarshed is hardly as fun as it sounds.

The amazing thing is I didn't get one cut from any plates, just all beat up.

So, dumbass rescue ensues, go brace the gable slightly better than before, roll trusses AGAIN. FML.

Brent.


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 15, 2013)

The OP story occurred last summer. OSHA issued two citations: improper bracing and for lack of fall protection for the workers



> The construction company paid penalties of nearly $4,000 for the two citations after reductions for the small size of the company, for having no prior OSHA violations and for taking a safety course.


Source: Bangor Daily NewsFor future reference, see OSHA guide to installing trusses.


----------

